# celeste is here 💫 [closed]



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)

if anyone’s still awake it’s like 2AM here lol

no entry fee, i’ll be taking groups of 3 at a time ^_^

i honestly have no idea where she is so feel free to run around until you find her lmao (i think she’s like left somewhere)

there is a spot to the left (very small, super close to the airport) where you can slip through to find her i think she’s ok the beach 

i’m also trying to finish an assignment so i most likely will be afk on my switch, but i’ll look at my phone to send people codes and such!

pretty please leave through the airport when you’re done!

ill like your post when i’ve sent the code ^_^


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 3, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## lucyhannahg (May 3, 2020)

i would love to come!! c;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 3, 2020)

You're very trusting. I know you said no entry fee, but I have some extra items clogging up my storage. Want to see if you want them?


----------



## cami_tayler (May 3, 2020)

Hi! I would love to come!


----------



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You're very trusting. I know you said no entry fee, but I have some extra items clogging up my storage. Want to see if you want them?


its totally ok! i wanna give back to the community so i’m trying to do as much as i can for free ^_^


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to come!


----------



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)

cami_tayler said:


> Wiimfiuser said:
> 
> 
> > I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to come!
> ...



ill send you both codes after the first three are done!


----------



## kazaf (May 3, 2020)

Could I visit please?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

lieryl said:


> ill send you both codes after the first three are done!


Thank you!


----------



## cami_tayler (May 3, 2020)

lieryl said:


> ill send you both codes after the first three are done!


Sounds good! Thank you so so much!


----------



## carackobama (May 3, 2020)

Interested in coming over! c:


----------



## n00b (May 3, 2020)

i would love to come !


----------



## Spiinks (May 3, 2020)

May I come by? Im Sammy from Bunburry.


----------



## Yorli (May 3, 2020)

Would love to visit please


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (May 3, 2020)

i'm interested in visiting ! ((if you don't manage to reach me then it's honestly 100% coolio))~


----------



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)

im planning on getting to everyone but it might take a while, i’m sorry >_<


----------



## H2406 (May 3, 2020)

I would also love to join if still possible  But no worries if you want to catch some sleep ;-)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 3, 2020)

id love to visit, please and thank you! ^^


----------



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)

ok so i lost track of who’s going and leaving so as soon as someone leaves i’ll just message the next person lol


----------



## Merumeruki (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to come by, thank you!


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 3, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## DinoTown (May 3, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to come over at some point, please!


----------



## padfoot6 (May 3, 2020)

Could I visit please?


----------



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)

sorry this is taking so long! i’m making my way down the list and do plan on getting to everyone though ^_^


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (May 3, 2020)

Hello! Can I visit please?


----------



## spencerspencer (May 3, 2020)

Hi! (= I would love to visit if this is still ongoing


----------



## Vadim (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)

i’m still open ^_^ will pm codes once everyone on my island is done!


----------



## Xen0 (May 3, 2020)

In case you're still awake I'd like to come for a short visit :3


----------



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)

Xen0 said:


> In case you're still awake I'd like to come for a short visit :3


sure! ill pm you a code once space on my island frees up ^_^


----------



## BranchingSprout (May 3, 2020)

would love to visit if you are still accepting people!


----------



## Miu (May 3, 2020)

hi there!  i'd also love to come if it isn't too much trouble!  if the queue is getting long and you need to sleep, please don't hesitate to say!
thank you so much for your time!


----------



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)

BranchingSprout said:


> would love to visit if you are still accepting people!





Miu said:


> hi there!  i'd also love to come if it isn't too much trouble!  if the queue is getting long and you need to sleep, please don't hesitate to say!
> thank you so much for your time!


i’m still open and will pm you codes once i get space c:

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

last call before i pass out lmao ^_^


----------



## Karlexus (May 3, 2020)

I would love to stop by, if its okay


----------



## Baroque (May 3, 2020)

I’d love to come over, if still available!


----------



## Succulent (May 3, 2020)

I'd love to come! But if you wan't to sleep, please do so^^'


----------



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)

Succulent said:


> I'd love to come! But if you wan't to sleep, please do so^^'


it’s ok! ill send you a code once my current visitors are done ^_^


----------

